
Gut bacteria regulate nerve fibre insulation - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/science/neurophilosophy/2016/apr/05/gut-bacteria-brain-myelin
======
doctorcroc
I love that science is catching up to the intuitive understanding of "you are
what you eat". The western diet often takes a reductionist mentality that food
can be reduced into macronutrients and micronutrients, and recombined in
whatever form to generate "nutritious food". In this approach, a carb = a carb
(plus/minus some fiber). However, now that we are exploring the microbiome, we
are beginning to understand things like fiber playing a huge role in shaping
our gut colonies, which can very heavily affect our lifestyle. I hope to see
more of this science enter the mainstream!

------
all_these_years
[http://www.nature.com/tp/journal/v6/n4/full/tp201642a.html](http://www.nature.com/tp/journal/v6/n4/full/tp201642a.html)

------
arca_vorago
The genetics lab I used to work for spent a lot of time focusing on the
microbiome and microbiota, You would be amazed at how much they affect, and I
will not be surprised to see more papers similar to this one coming out as
sequencing costs drop.

In bioinformatics though, it's going to become about sifting through tons of
data more than the sequencing tech. (imho: just a sysadmin)

